

Mt. Gox login is back - aroman
https://www.mtgox.com?back

======
gkoberger
Be careful. It's entirely possible Mt Gox has been hacked -- it wouldn't be
the first time.

EDIT: No 2FA, no https, and all data shown has already been stolen by hackers.
I'm assuming it's probably real, but still -- be careful.

~~~
pluies_public
It seem to have https now, and Firefox reports a legitimate certificate. So at
least there's that. :)

~~~
lambda
Legitimate (according to the rather dubious standards of SSL certificates),
but it's not the same certificate they used to use, issued to Tibanne Co.

~~~
MichaelGG
At least it is the same CA, DigiCert (AFAIK). DigiCert has fairly high
standards so they probably examined closely when a different org requested an
EV cert for that domain. For what that's worth.

~~~
lambda
Yes, you're probably right, I just recall very clearly that they had
emphasized in all of their security warnings to check for the certificate from
Tibanne Co, and the current certificate is not.

------
snikch
I have an interesting question. Currently my AUD$ balance is displaying as $0.
However in December and Febrary I had asked to withdraw $1,000 and ~$400 to my
Australian bank account. Those transfers were taken from my balance, but
merely sat as 'confirmed' rather than 'processed'. What happened to my money?

~~~
killerpopiller
same here, I mourn 2700€ missing in action.

My late December withdraw arrived my bank 3 days before MtGox closed, btw.,
but I am not to positive if the money is still on it's way.

------
cryowaffle
Misleading title, Mt. Gox is offering to accept login credentials and display
pre-bankcruptcy balances.

~~~
jpatokal
Still a lot more "back" than a blank page.

------
zoba
They took off the two factor auth which was previously required to get into my
account.

~~~
yebyen
They also removed deposits and withdrawals (sorry for being snarky... I do
understand you probably feel violated again now that your balance information
is available to anyone who had half of the security info that used to protect
it)

But, there is no further danger that your login will be used to steal funds
from your account.

------
tibbon
I have low hopes for retrieving my 0.00770912 BTC that were in there (I really
don't know why I even had that much in there, but upon logging on... it seems
I may have).

But at the same time, I didn't see this page coming. I wonder why its there?
What would one do with this knowledge except feel uncomfortable?

~~~
patio11
The smart money is on at least one person whose job description is Serious
Business and was in a position of authority said "Wait, you owe people
hundreds of millions of dollars... and that fact is only recorded by you, on a
system which is currently inaccessible to the creditors? And they don't have
paper statements or anything? OK, that gets fixed. TODAY. No, your reason for
not doing it is not a reason not to do it."

~~~
tibbon
Now that I think of it... if you had used this as an "investment", could you
take it as a loss on your taxes?

UPDATE: Checked with accountant, he's checking into it more, but very likely
that you could take it as a casualty/theft loss for 2014. Will update more
later.

------
staunch
I just want them to delete my data.

~~~
tjaerv
Amen. Particularly the passport scans and other personal information.

~~~
user24
Yeah, that's my major worry too.

I am 95% sure that I never sent them a passport scan. I remember getting as
far as scanning it into my computer before my "what-the-fuck-am-I-about-to-do-
ometer" went haywire. But it was a long time ago and I can't be 100% sure that
I didn't send it to them. I'd really like some way of finding out.

The only email I ever got from them was a "thanks for registering, please
confirm your email address" email, so I think that means I never took it past
that point (there's no "thanks for verifying your identity" email).

------
antocv
Get ready for more stealin'.

It was dumb to trust an exchange with your coins in the first place, dont make
the same mistake again,

My advice to all bitcoiners, unless your bitcoins are in your wallet on a
computer you own, it is not your bitcoins.

~~~
M4v3R
You cannot trade there anymore, it's only to check your account balance.

~~~
antocv
I have to disagree.

Its only to check their account balance. Not yours.

------
iLoch
I wouldn't touch this with a ten foot pole. The Gox code and DB where
accessed, who's to say some hackers aren't recording your password and now
your email is compromised too?

------
JonSkeptic
>Mt. Gox login is back

In other news: I have a bear trap that is back and ready for anyone to stick
their hand in.

------
CDokolas
My balance is correct

------
flaxin
does this mean users who _had_ coin could get their coin[s] back? --- i think
not (with the bankruptcy n' all)

so login or no login, i don't see the point

i think it's _appropriate_ if i quote: 'frankly dear i dont give a damn'

------
pistle
We're in the money... we're in the money... da da da da da da da da da da da
daa.

